# Jamie's new color



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

We have a lot of little beauty supply stres here in town, and so I went to one on my lunch break yesterday. I found a new brand of color dye that says "no ammonia, no alcohol" so I brought it back to work with me and tried it out. the brand name is "Avitar" and the stuff worked great! and best thing of all it has a nice scent.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

It looks great! i love how vibrant the pink is!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

The Avitar really does color well and it lasts FOREVER! 

Jamie looks adorable


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay, I'm convinced! I'm going to get some for my own hair. It really look smashing on Jamie!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Aw, Sagan looks like his mommy!!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Awww we need to get a picture of them together!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Aidan said:


> Aw, Sagan looks like his mommy!!


i think sagan is my fave on poodleforum this is just too cute!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ooohhhh i like that. i want some. i've never seen that brand wonder where i can find it.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Seeing all these pretty colored poodles really makes me want a white one! But then I remember that black hides mud... And I'm not adding a 3rd anytime soon... so I guess I just have to keep looking at other people's pretty colored poodles on here.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Aidan said:


> Aw, Sagan looks like his mommy!!


what did you use Aiden? Did I miss that post somewhere?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG - they are both ADORABLE !!! : ))))

Maybe we have a new spoo "in the making" on this forum : ))) - A PARTI-PINK !!!! Now , that would be "a killer" !!!!!!!!!! :first: LOL Put me on the "waiting list" ASAP he he 

Joking to the side, I am not a big fan of colored spoos , but Paris and Sagan are
just "rocking it" :coffol:


----------

